

Google News redesign: "a lovely example of personalization done poorly" - jbellis
http://glinden.blogspot.com/2010/07/big-redesign-at-google-news.html

======
gaiusparx
Agreed with the article. I begin to dislike this Google design and look, too
busy for me, same with Reader.

Is there an alternative to Google News?

